# Boneless lamb roast with Qview



## rbranstner (Jan 31, 2010)

Well I got around to making a lamb roast that I have had in the freezer since last summer. I cooked it at around 225 for for 3 hours and I pulled it when the internal temp reached 143. It was nice a pink but not too rare. I seasoned lamb with salt, pepper, garlic & onion powder, rosemary and a herb blend that my wife fell in love with over in France called Herb De Provence. It is normally pretty expensive stuff but she found it at TJ Max for $5. 

The lamb had the bone removed so it was kind of a crazy looking piece of meat.




All tied up and ready to sit in the fridge for a while.


Just off the UDS resting in foil for a while.




Sliced picture. Nice and pink and very juicy.


Served with with some corn and fried taters with onions


Thanks for look at my smoke.


----------



## meat hunter (Jan 31, 2010)

Man that looks mouthwatering. Fantastic!!!
I think that is deserving of some points there. Nice pictures as well. One of the better cuts of meat I've seen in some time
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






.


----------



## uncle_lar (Jan 31, 2010)

very nice indeed, Lamb roast is one of my favorite smokes


----------



## rbranstner (Jan 31, 2010)

Whats kind of funny is I was talking to some of my buddies yesterday and I told them I was making lamb and two or three of them said gross I can't stand lamb. I don't understand why some people don't like lamb. I guess its like anything if you don't have it cooked right you can have a bad experience.


----------



## beer-b-q (Jan 31, 2010)

It looks Great...


----------



## acemakr (Jan 31, 2010)

Two thumbs up!


----------



## werdwolf (Jan 31, 2010)

That looks perfect


----------



## chefrob (Jan 31, 2010)

looks great!!!


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 31, 2010)

Well you wouldn't hear any of that sort of stuf from this household and that for sure. We love our lamb here and you have really done a great job on yours too.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





For smoking a great hunk of meat and doing it so well.


----------



## meateater (Jan 31, 2010)

Nice looking lamb, thats one of my favorites.


----------



## ronp (Jan 31, 2010)

Perfect!!


----------



## rbranstner (Feb 1, 2010)

My father-in-law was out of town and was soooo jealous that my mother-in-law got to eat smoked Lamb. He loves lamb and even loves it better when it is cooked to Med. I guess I will just have to make another one.


----------



## rdknb (Feb 1, 2010)

WOW that looks great


----------



## treegje (Feb 1, 2010)

Man that look good, certainly earned points


----------

